

Csscaffold - rapid css development framework - meddah
http://wiki.github.com/anthonyshort/csscaffold

======
timdorr
Pretty cool to make it transparent. Considering a lot of these have the model
of a compiled language, this makes it much easier for a designer to work with.
The only real problem I have is that it was made pretty heavyweight with the
framework they included.

One really cool feature would be automatic CSS sprite generation. Add a
"mixin" background-sprite, read in the image, suck up all the others as
sprites and generate the final CSS and image file.

~~~
nex3
Any CSS preprocessor is basically transparent in its native language (in this
case, PHP). The only time systems like Sass need a compile step is when
they're being used with languages other than those they're written in, or with
static CSS. Scaffold isn't transparent in these cases, since it simply doesn't
support them.

------
snitko
It's the same as LESS for Ruby: <http://lesscss.org/>

